# Modern recordings



## Devon8822 (May 12, 2008)

So im growing pretty tired of boring recordings made by most likely old men. When it comes to my progressive metal I dont enjoy the "press record and play" type recordings, but the ones that are professionally mixed and produced and give a modern, live, interesting sound. Most of the classical recordings are pretty boring, except for classical music that is used in movies... these recording are what I am talking about. Where can I find this kind of recording for basically any classical pieces? is there a producer, company, orchestra... that records in this more modern way?


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Devon8822 said:


> Most of the classical recordings are pretty boring


I can't help wondering what you've been listening to. Most of the classical recordings I listen to are vibrant and pulsing with life. Close your eyes, and you're there among the performers. So I don't understand what this 'more modern way' of recording is, actually.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Unless you've been listening to some really old mono recordings or some bad compilations made by unknown labels and musicians... There are literally tons of classical recordings with absolutely amazing sound - extremely detailed, dynamic, lively and rich. What in the world you've been listening to? Some "teh great classics musics" compilations?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Devon8822 said:


> Most of the classical recordings are pretty boring, except for classical music that is used in movies... these recording are what I am talking about. Where can I find this kind of recording for basically any classical pieces? is there a producer, company, orchestra... that records in this more modern way?


Looks like you already found it at the movies,and that is not good classical, try going to a live concert and see if that changes you outlook.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

> Most of the classical recordings are pretty boring,


Could you please provide us with some examples?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Devon8822 said:


> So im growing pretty tired of boring recordings made by most likely old men.


That's a shame, as the most interesting recordings are actually the old ones.


----------



## Devon8822 (May 12, 2008)

what??? seriously? you sound to biased/protective. 

I have been to many live performances and thats the best way to hear it, I can enjoy it far more live or with a good recording. How dare you say that classical music in movies is bad... there are so many amazing soundtracks. Most of the recordings are done with a ****** little mic hanging from the ceiling and put onto a cd without any production or EQing.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Devon8822 said:


> what??? seriously? you sound to biased/protective.
> 
> I have been to many live performances and thats the best way to hear it, I can enjoy it far more live or with a good recording. How dare you say that classical music in movies is bad... there are so many amazing soundtracks. Most of the recordings are done with a ****** little mic hanging from the ceiling and put onto a cd without any production or EQing.


I don't think it's a case of being biased or protective. We just think your wrong.


----------



## Devon8822 (May 12, 2008)

I shouldn't say they are bad recordings, but I will say they are basic recordings. I htink people in the classical world are ignorant of achievable sound quality.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Devon8822 said:


> I shouldn't say they are bad recordings, but I will say they are basic recordings. I htink people in the classical world are ignorant of achievable sound quality.


Um... Like using multiband compressors to achieve a wall of sound, Rick Rubin style? Seriously, what in your opinion is a good recording?


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Devon8822 said:


> I shouldn't say they are bad recordings, but I will say they are basic recordings. I htink people in the classical world are ignorant of achievable sound quality.


I take it you've never heard an EMI, Naxos, Chandos, Deutsche Grammophon, Sony, or RCA CD before. I'm sorry but this statement is just purely ignorant, which is ironic, because he's calling the people of the classical world ignorant for not being able to record a classical CD that sounds good. I guess these companies should just fire all of their engineers and producers then huh?


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Devon8822 said:


> I shouldn't say they are bad recordings, but I will say they are basic recordings.


I think you should explain what you mean by 'basic' in this context - that is, if you want a serious discussion of this.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Devon8822 said:


> How dare you say that classical music in movies is bad...


He didn't say that. He stated soundtracks are not classical music. Read well.

I am still waiting for the examples I asked in my previous posts.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Devon8822 said:


> Most of the recordings are done with a ****** little mic hanging from the ceiling and put onto a cd without any production or EQing.


Please name six.



> I have been to many live performances and thats the best way to hear it, I can enjoy it far more live or with a good recording.


Now, I have this problem: I like Ignaz Friedman very much... how can I listen to him live?


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> He didn't say that. He stated soundtracks are not classical music. Read well.
> 
> I am still waiting for the examples I asked in my previous posts.


You won't be getting any responses, Ysaye, because this poster has no intentions of answering your questions.

He/she is another example of somebody who shoots off at the mouth and can't back up what they say with an intelligent argument.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

JTech82 said:


> You won't be getting any responses, Ysaye, because this poster has no intentions of answering your questions.
> 
> He/she is another example of somebody who shoots off at the mouth and can't back up what they say with an intelligent argument.


You are right. I kind of figured out this was a trashy thread a few posts ago.


----------



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll give the original poster the benefit of the doubt and say go and look up Solti's recording of Wagner's Ring. Das Rheingold is from 1959 and the trumpet at the end during the gods' procession into Walhalla will make the paint peel off of your walls. I'd also recommend checking out the 'making of' DVD The Golden Ring. You can see them recording Gotterdammerung and the incredible care John Culshaw (and so many other people of his era) put into their work. It's inspiring.

If you aren't impressed after that, you won't be.


----------

